# المنتديات الأردنية > المنتدى العسكري الاردني >  قوات البادية الأردنية

## دموع الغصون

قوات البادية الأردنية :
بالاصل قبل التوقيع على معاهده سايكس بيكو وفرض الحدود لم يكن هناك ما يمنع اهل البدو من الحركه من مكان الى اخر بحريه لاحقا في تلك المناطق التي كانو يتحركون بها.

لم يكن هناك اسس وقوانيين تحكم وتضع القوانين والعدل التي تنظم الموارد المحدوده في تلك الفتره بين اهالي الباديه فكان القانون السائد هو القوه والسيطره وكان الاهالي والقبائل يغزون بعضهم البعض وفي الغزوات يتم تقاسم الغنائم من الابل وغيرها مما كان متوفر
وكانت تفرض قبيله ما السيطره على قبيله اخرى بقوه السلاح والرجال وكان من اهداف الغزو ايضا الوصول الى ابار الماء والمراعي وهذا كان من اهم اسباب الغزو اي بمعنى القوي يأكل الضعيف .

وفي عام 1921 عندما عبر الامير عبدالله بن الحسين المؤسس الى مدينه معان واستقبل بحفاوه من عشائر الاردن ونوديا به اميرا على اماره شرق الاردن ومن ثم ملكا على الاردن .


واخذ يفكر الملك عبدالله بالامور التي ستحقق الامن والاستقرار في الاردن وينظم العلاقات بين العشائر والقبائل ويضع حدا للاحتراب والغزو فامر بتشكيل قوه عسكريه مستعينا بالانجليز وبالتحديد الضابط
فريدريك بك باشا 
فاذن كانت هذه اول قوه عسكريه نظاميه في عهد الملك عبدالله الاول هي قواه الباديه .
وكان حتى يضمن تعاون العشائر بين بعضهم البعض قام بتجنيد شبابها ورجالها المتميزون 
المشهود بالقوه والفروسيه لينضمو الى هذه القوه النضاميه .




وكان من طلب الملك عبدالله الاول من الانجليز جلب ضابط لديه المعرفه في التعامل مع البدو فاحضرو ضابط اسمه كلوب من العراق 
وكان هو من قام بتاسيس قوه الباديه فعمل على الاختيار المناسب للافراد ما يسمون بالنخبه وهي الافراد التي كانت من عشائر لها سلطه في المنطقه فبدات من ركن ومعه جندي.


من اهم الامور التي قامت بها قوات الباديه ما يلي :

1.منع الغزو المتبادل بين العشائر الاردنيه .
2.انهت مايسمى بالحفار والدفان اي اخذ الثأر بين العشائر والمطالب الدمويه بينهم قبل تشكيل المملكه .
3.واشرفو على تقسيم اراضي العشائر التي خصصتها الدوله لهم لضمان استقرار الناس في بقعه معينه وهو ما سمي بالواجهات العسكريه .
4.حمايه الحدود الاردنيه ومنع تسلل الاشخاص .
5.ارشاد السواح الى المناطق الاثريه داخل الصحراء الاردنيه.
وخدمات اجتماعيه اخرى في ذاك العصر .

ومع مرور الوقت اخذت قوات الباديه تقوم على تطوير نفسها بالسلاح والعده وضلت محل اهتمام ورعايه لملوك الاردن المتعاقبين .



الملك حسين :
بقي الملك حسين ومع الامراء والاميرات على تواصل مستمر مع هذه القوات والعشائر التي وصفت بولائها الغير محدود للعرش الملكي .


الملك عبدالله الثاني :

لقد كان من اهتمامات الملك عبدالله في الشأن الداخلي مواصله مسيره والده بالنسبه لقوات الباديه التي اعطاها كامل اهتماه وايضا الجيش العربي وامر بتقديم كافه وسائل الدعم لهذه القوات وحرض على مشاركتهم على تخريخ دفعات جديده من هذه القوات من الذين انتسبو لقوات الباديه ,
وحضر عروضهم في المطارده والمناوره القتاليه وحرص على اصطحاب نجله الحسين ليكون الى جانبه لمشاهده هذه العروض مرتديا زي الباديه الاردني .

اما حرس الحدود :
أحد الأسلحة الهامة في الجيش ومهمته الأساسية هي حماية الحدود من الإختراق غير المشروع وكذلك منع عمليات التسلل والتهريب الغير مشروع للبضائع والممنوعات مثل المخدرات والأسلحة وغيرها.
تقوم حرس الحدود بتنظيم دوريات منتظمة على مدار 24 ساعة في اليوم لمختلف النقاط الحدودية وما بينها.
يستخدم حرس الحدود الدوريات الراكبة والسائرة والهجانة والطيران وكذلك دوريات الكلاب لتعقب الممنوعات وأثار الهاربين والمهربين.

مهام حرس الحدود
حماية الحدود من عمليات التهريب الغير مشروع كالمخدرات والاسلحة
حماية الحدود من التسلل الفردي أو الجماعي
إنقاذ التائهين في الصحراء وتتبع آثارهم.
التبليغ المبكر عن اي تحرك مشبوهه للجيش خلف حدود الدول المجاروة.
الحفاظ على الامن في منظقة الحدود
الحفاظ على البيئة في منطقة الحدود.
ويضاف اليها بعض مهمات حماية الحدود والانقاذ البحرية حيث بعض الدول يكون بها حرس الحدود وخفر السواحل تحت مظله واحده هي حرس الحدود

الأسلحة الخاصة في حرس الحدود
الهجانة : أو القوات راكبة الجمال هي أحد الأسلحة الهامة في حرس الحدود وذلك لصعوبة المناخ الصحراوي ووعورة الطرق التي لا تستطيع السيارات السير عليها وخاصة في المدقات الجبلية الضيقة.
وعادة ما يكون هؤلاء الأفراد من نفس بيئة المكان الذي يقومون فيه بالخدمة.
مقتفو الأثر أو قصاصو الأثر : هم من البدو المدربين منذ نعومة أظفارهم على اقتفاء الأثر والتعرف على الأشخاص من أثار الأقدام والأثار الأخرى التي قد تخفى على العين الغير مدربة.

الكميرات الحرارية: اجهزة تقنية تكشف اي حرارة تصدر عن جسم اي كائن حي لذلك هي فعالة في عمليات الكشف عن المتسللين والمهربين في الظلام الدامس ليلاً.
يمكن لهذه الكميرات الرؤية على مدى عشرات الكيلو مترات، وتظهر صورة المهرب وما يحمله من مهربات واسلحه على الشاشة بلونين ابيض واسود مما يتيح لحرس الحدود اخذ الحذر عند التعامل مع هذا المهرب او المتسلل. خصوصا اذا كان خطر ومسلح قد يبادر باطلاق النار.

----------


## علاء سماره

مشكوره دموع على هل طرح الأكثر من رائع
الي ذكرتنا بالجيش الحرس وقوات البادية
وذكرتنا بكلوب باشا الي أقاله الملك الحسين وعرب الجيش

أعجبني

----------


## shams spring

*موضوع رائع عن قوات البادية الاردنية ... عملهم بصراحة صعب الله يحميهم للوطن يا رب 
والحمد لله على جهود الهاشمين منذ القدم في تنمية هذه القوات ...لانها مصدر امان وسلام لجزء كبير من المملكة الاردنية 

مشكووورة دمووع ...*

----------


## دموع الغصون

مشكورين " علاء & شمس " على المرور 
بالفعل البادية وحرس الحدود الهم مجهود جبار منذ القدم إلى الآن 
بعرف واحد جد دوامه هلاك ودمار مع هيك مبسوط و وانتمائه رهيب 
يعني جد بستحقو كل الاحترام والتقدير

----------

